# SMB - the dreaded Error code: 0x80070035. The network path was not found



## mefizto (May 3, 2019)

Greetings all,

I have a server with two data-sets exported _via _smb. Both has been accessible for a few years, but yesterday Windows 7 refused to connect to one of the data-sets with the familiar "The network path was not found."

I have checked the zfs properties, which are the same on both data-sets.  Both data sets are properely set-up and exported.

I have no idea what else to check, so any advice would be appreciated.

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## marcus123 (May 3, 2019)

Really strange if just one of the smb connection has problem, does the same Windows 7 unable to connect one of the smb only, not both smb?

For your information, I had experienced the similar case before, finally find that it was the Windows Patch bugs, so we just reverse the update (or apply the next update) to fix it.


----------



## mefizto (May 3, 2019)

Hi marcus123,

it is really perplexing.  Based on some additional reading, I have two leads.  One is that there is a bug in one of the updates as you suggested, the other is that the SMB share should be set with case sensitivity mixed.  Since there is disparity between the sizes of the two data-sets, maybe the other avoided the case sensitivity problem.

Kindest regards,

M


----------

